# H&R



## squirrel killer (Sep 19, 2009)

Im getting ready to buy a H&R Pardner single shot 12 guage. And yall cant stop me from buying it because im going squirrel hunting friday.Just need to know if i should get a full or modified choke.Thanks for any help you have. And also if you can search the gun on google or any search engine tell me if i can swith the bead for a tru glow glo dot ll


----------



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

well i have a H&R single shot .223 and i think H&R is an awsom brand i couldnt be more happy with myne. id go with a full choke cause you can do more with it but buy the time you read this youve probaubly already got it. Let me know which one you go with id love to hear


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Go with the full choke. The long shots you're likly to encounter require it.


----------



## squirrel killer (Sep 19, 2009)

yeah,i got the 12 gauge full choke 3 inch.I got one this mornin at 45-50 yards put the #5's in his face. He has a 12 inch tail ill post pictures fast as i can.


----------

